# Harlow x



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Meet my beautiful girl Harlow , shes soo sooky and mad  :001_wub:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She's stunning..


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Such smooth and lovely face! :blush2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow hun she's really got the DDB in her


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys shes got 1/64 english mastiff in her lol i think thats what it works out to.
Shes a wee nutter


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a sweet picture. Your dog looks very happy and relaxed. CUTE!


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww thank you  She's rather chilled out not alot fazes her apart from the wind lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, I love her cute smooshy face!
DDBs are probably one of my fave giant breeds. I know several who are just soooo sweet!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

awwww she is gorgeous, just like my Sadie!!!

they get so big so quick, enjoy it. oh and the snoring will get louder.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aw she's adorable!


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys shes a nutter but so lovely and cuddly when shes not having a devilish moment lol. Her name has changed she is now Lolah.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh oh oh oh oh so darned sweet shes gorgeous


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful girl x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG shes lovely


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Hehe awww thanks guys  i definately have the perfect girl for us , her personality is to die for, shes soo laid back. Im sooo smitten


----------

